# NY FE Results



## turkish (Dec 23, 2010)

Anyone got the results for New York?


----------



## JJFO (Dec 23, 2010)

Nope, and the site is down, does anyone know if NY sends emails?


----------



## Pittsurgh_Civil (Dec 23, 2010)

If you look on the NCEES site under New York they have a section for "Results".

"When results have been released to the New York board and validated, NCEES will send an e-mail informing you that your result can be accessed through your My NCEES account. The New York board will notify you of any state-specific exam results."


----------



## karen3 (Dec 28, 2010)

Anyone heard anything yet?


----------



## htmpe (Dec 28, 2010)

karen3 said:


> Anyone heard anything yet?


Just had a live chat with them, and they said that the result has not been released yet!!!

Quick q: Does everybody in NY got the following on their NCEES exam pager, or it's just me?

"	Fundamentals of Engineering - Other Disciplines 10/2010 NYC Area Exam results/diagnostics not yet available "


----------



## karen3 (Dec 28, 2010)

htmpe said:


> karen3 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone heard anything yet?
> ...


I have the same thing on my page when I first log in.


----------



## htmpe (Dec 28, 2010)

karen3 said:


> htmpe said:
> 
> 
> > karen3 said:
> ...


All my friends have the same as well on their log in page.

I guess NY is kind of falling behind. Holidays and the snow storm are not helping either with the snail mail.

There is nothing to do but wwwwwwaaaaaiiiiiitttttt ......UGGGG :waitwall:


----------



## impatient (Dec 29, 2010)

If NCEES released the FE results on 12/22 does this mean since then the results are waiting to be validated by NY Board? Or, Do you think they said that they released it but they didn't?


----------



## badwill (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi everybody! Congratulations to all those who passed and good luck to those that don't know if they passed. Anybody know anything new about NY? Per the NCEES website all results have been released.


----------



## Bailey (Dec 30, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## htmpe (Jan 3, 2011)

Any news from NY?


----------



## karen3 (Jan 4, 2011)

htmpe said:


> Any news from NY?



Nothing on my end. No one I know in NY has gotten results. I'm tired of waiting.


----------



## Last Shadow (Jan 4, 2011)

they're taking their sweet time as usual. I'm losing sleep over this!!! :brickwall:


----------



## htmpe (Jan 5, 2011)

Last Shadow said:


> they're taking their sweet time as usual. I'm losing sleep over this!!! :brickwall:


Same here.... I called the Office of Professions, and they said that they are still evaluating and validating the results!! According to them, we should expect it by the end of this week or next week!! I am speechless @#$%@%@$


----------



## badwill (Jan 6, 2011)

I just saw Maine got there results sent out. It looks like NY will be the last state to get our results out. can anyone confirm this?


----------



## mrpresident (Jan 6, 2011)

badwill said:


> I just saw Maine got there results sent out. It looks like NY will be the last state to get our results out. can anyone confirm this?


Well I haven't received my mail yet in Maine so we may still beat you guys.

Good Luck


----------



## badwill (Jan 10, 2011)

mrpresident said:


> badwill said:
> 
> 
> > I just saw Maine got there results sent out. It looks like NY will be the last state to get our results out. can anyone confirm this?
> ...


Did you get the mail in Maine? If you did then you beat us!


----------



## Last Shadow (Jan 10, 2011)

can't take the wait anymore. PE guys are expecting their results today. God knows how long it'll take for us to get our results


----------



## Last Shadow (Jan 10, 2011)

Last Shadow said:


> can't take the wait anymore. PE guys are expecting their results today. God knows how long it'll take for us to get our results



*FE RESULTS ARE POSTED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

PASSED FIRST TRY!!!! YES YES YES

arty-smiley-048:

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## htmpe (Jan 10, 2011)

Yes, NY is out Finallyyyyyyyy!!!

Passed first try..........Good luck everybody


----------



## karen3 (Jan 10, 2011)

I passed too! Yay!


----------



## badwill (Jan 10, 2011)

karen3 said:


> I passed too! Yay!


me too!


----------



## BeckfromPA (Jan 10, 2011)

Last Shadow said:


> Last Shadow said:
> 
> 
> > can't take the wait anymore. PE guys are expecting their results today. God knows how long it'll take for us to get our results
> ...



Congrats


----------



## BeckfromPA (Jan 10, 2011)

karen3 said:


> I passed too! Yay!



Congrats


----------



## BeckfromPA (Jan 10, 2011)

badwill said:


> karen3 said:
> 
> 
> > I passed too! Yay!
> ...


Congrats


----------



## Amin Greiss (Jan 11, 2011)

turkish said:


> Anyone got the results for New York?
> 
> I got my results on NCEES account and I passed the Civil PE Exam


----------



## Engineer Okesola (Jan 27, 2011)

Does New York have an online lookup up for the F.E.? Thanks in advance.


----------

